# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Spinach Artichoke Dip

## Kim2884

I made this low-fat dip for a party and it went over extremely well. You'd think it was the regular artery-clogging version. I serve it with whole-wheat pitas, which I cut into triangles and baked for a few mins. until warm and toasty.

2 cups (8 ounces) shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese, divided 

1/2 cup fat-free sour cream 

1/4 cup (1 ounce) grated fresh Parmesan cheese, divided 

1/4 teaspoon black pepper 

3 garlic cloves, crushed 

1 (14-ounce) can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped 

1 (8-ounce) block 1/3-less-fat cream cheese, softened 

1 (8-ounce) block fat-free cream cheese, softened 

1/2 (10-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed, drained, and 

squeezed dry 

1 (13.5-ounce) package baked tortilla chips (about 16 cups) 



Preheat oven to 350. 

Combine 1-1/2 cups mozzarella, sour cream, 2 tablespoons Parmesan, and next 6 ingredients (2 tablespoons Parmesan through spinach) in a 
large bowl, and stir until well-blended. 

Spoon mixture into a 1-1/2-quart baking dish. 

Sprinkle with 1/2 cup mozzarella and 2 tablespoons Parmesan. 

Bake at 350° for 30 minutes or until bubbly and golden brown.

Per 1/4 cup serving-

Cals: 80
Protein: 6.5g
Carbs: 3.3g
Fiber: .6g
Fat: 4.5g
sat. fat: 2.2g

----------

